# ALWAYS carry a small amount of cash



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I missed out on a tip tonight, from a very nice lady, because I didn't have change for a $20. (I normally have a $5 bill and several $1 bills but they hadn't been replaced yet.). This is the second time this happened...missing out on a tip because I didn't have change.

She felt bad about it so I at least asked her to rate me 5* when she could. I am pretty sure she did because I saw the count increase minutes after dropping her off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I missed out on a tip tonight, from a very nice lady, because I didn't have change for a $20. (I normally have a $5 bill and several $1 bills but they hadn't been replaced yet.). This is the second time this happened...missing out on a tip because I didn't have change.
> 
> She felt bad about it so I at least asked her to rate me 5* when she could. I am pretty sure she did because I saw the count increase minutes after dropping her off.


RObbers will SHOOT you if you don't have enough cash where I work.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> RObbers will SHOOT you if you don't have enough cash where I work.


Ahhh, back to the topic of Algiers. Or Elysian Fields. Same diff.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

But the problem is that your tip would have been less than 20 bucks. Every time that happened, I just got handed 20 bucks for not having money. So the way I see it, is I would have lost 15 bucks every time I had change if I accepted 5 bucks.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> But the problem is that your tip would have been less than 20 bucks. Every time that happened, I just got handed 20 bucks for not having money. So the way I see it, is I would have lost 15 bucks every time I had change if I accepted 5 bucks.


OMG you are so full of BS.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> OMG you are so full of BS.


Why do you think that?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Why do you think that?


Everybody doesn't hand you a $20 because you don't have change for a $20 dude. That's an outright lie. You're a driver, not a stripper.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Everybody doesn't hand you a $20 because you don't have change for a $20 dude. That's an outright lie. You're a driver, not a stripper.


I didn't say everybody hands me a 20. But everyone that asked if I had change and I told them no, just gave me the 20. I've had 2 people tip me 100.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Let me rephrase that.....Everyone that has asked you if you have change for a $20 has not just handed it to you when you didn't have change. I got a $110 tip, but just once.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Let me rephrase that.....Everyone that has asked you if you have change for a $110 tip, but just once.


No.. I drove a mother and her daughter. The mom had a 20 and ask if I have change. I looked in my wallet and I couldn't find change. She said too bad. Then she came back and handed me a 20 because she said her daughter wanted me to have it.

There was another lady from the airport. She said she wanted to tip me and only had a 20. I said she could use square and she said it would be easier to just give me the 20.

The other person that gave me a 20 was a guy I drove to the bar and he had me stop at the bar with him. I offered to drive him home free and he said no and handed me a 20.

Another person left 100 in the backseat.

And another guy wanted to tip me for helping him find a restaurant and he went to the ATM and gave me 100.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Ummm. You know leaving 100 in the backseat is called losing your money, not tipping, right?

The pax who tip me a 20 just tip me a 20. It all seems very dramatic for you.



DRider85 said:


> No.. I drove a mother and her daughter. The mom had a 20 and ask if I have change. I looked in my wallet and I couldn't find change. She said too bad. Then she came back and handed me a 20 because she said her daughter wanted me to have it.
> 
> There was another lady from the airport. She said she wanted to tip me and only had a 20. I said she could use square and she said it would be easier to just give me the 20.
> 
> ...


Wow, fixed my post That read awkward


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Ummm. You know leaving 100 in the backseat is called losing your money, not tipping, right?
> 
> The pax who tip me a 20 just tip me a 20. It all seems very dramatic for you.
> 
> Wow, fixed my post That read awkward


But my point is that I'm losing money if I have change for certain people. If you only make 5 bucks, you missed out. Sometimes I think that when they say "I'd tip you if you had change'' it's an excuse.

He may have lost 100, but I doubt it. Sometimes it's good to just be nice.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> But my point is that I'm losing money if I have change for certain people. If you only make 5 bucks, you missed out. Sometimes I think that when they say "I'd tip you if you had change'' it's an excuse.
> 
> He may have lost 100, but I doubt it. Sometimes it's good to just be nice.


I had a $10 bill in my wallet and told her that. She didn't want to give me a $10 tip. I probably would have gotten $2-5. That's $2-5 I missed out on because I lacked change.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I had a $10 bill in my wallet and told her that. She didn't want to give me a $10 tip. I probably would have gotten $2-5. That's $2-5 I missed out on because I lacked change.


Ahh you don't want people like that. You deserved 10.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I want every dollar that anyone is willing to give me. I'll stick to carrying change.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Veju said:


> I want every dollar that anyone is willing to give me. I'll stick to carrying change.


I understand that. But you'll hit less homeruns and grand slams and just get more singles and doubles.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Getting home runs for me comes when they don't want any change back. Got a $10 last night on a $7 trip and a $26 tip on a $7 trip last weekend. If they wanna tip big they will.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Veju said:


> Getting home runs for me comes when they don't want any change back. Got a $10 last night on a $7 trip and a $26 tip on a $7 trip last weekend. If they wanna tip big they will.


Maybe so but when I get big tips, it's because they tell me they don't have smaller bills so they just give me what they have. What you should do is say you don't think you have change and then if they say they will only have you smaller bills, then pull out your change.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I think it might depend on nature of trip. DRider85 maybe the whoppers you are talking about come from people going out to eat and drink. The lady I had was just going to work I think.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> But my point is that I'm losing money if I have change for certain people. If you only make 5 bucks, you missed out. Sometimes I think that when they say "I'd tip you if you had change'' it's an excuse.
> 
> He may have lost 100, but I doubt it. Sometimes it's good to just be nice.


This logic is so very you!


----------

